# South Florida Support Group



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Is there one or maybe a Skype group? Talking Boca Raton - Miami area.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm in Orlando, so not S FL, but anyways your location says you are from New York! lol xD


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

naes said:


> I'm in Orlando, so not S FL, but anyways your location says you are from New York! lol xD


Yeah ignore that lol.

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Hussle said:


> Yeah, first I had North Florida on there but changed it to New York since I use to use a blurry profile pic of me and figured someone might recognize me so the location might throw them off lmao I should really change it. Nahhhhh lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


lol i went on your profile, you said you used to skateboard? Were you any good? I just recently started learning. I actually just started landing ollies on boxes yesterday! Anyways it was a huge milestone for me to say the least!


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

naes said:


> lol i went on your profile, you said you used to skateboard? Were you any good? I just recently started learning. I actually just started landing ollies on boxes yesterday! Huge milestone for me lol


Damn you lmfao. I tried to edit my post and its too late.

Yeah I use to skateboard a lot. I got really good started in 6th grade and stopped round 10th since my friends quit. If I didn't stop I think by senior year i think I might have been good enough to get sponsored. Was a big part of my identity but looking back I wish I never found it since I was also a baseball player and these two sports didn't work well together lol. I missed almost half a season due to spraining an ankle skateboarding.

PS now move on to kickflips. That's the real milestone cause when you get your kickflips down, everything else starts to come to you quicker.

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Hussle said:


> Damn you lmfao. I tried to edit my post and its too late.
> 
> Yeah I use to skateboard a lot. I got really good started in 6th grade and stopped round 10th since my friends quit. If I didn't stop I think by senior year i think I might have been good enough to get sponsored. Was a big part of my identity but looking back I wish I never found it since I was also a baseball player and these two sports didn't work well together lol. I missed almost half a season due to spraining an ankle skateboarding.
> 
> ...


lol i think it will be a while until i can land kickflips. Unfortunately, I can't skate consistently becuz i have joint problems.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm in Miami. I don't skateboard but I do ride my mountain bike on South Beach, Coconut Grove, Shark Valley, etc.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

sabbath9 said:


> I'm in Miami. I don't skateboard but I do ride my mountain bike on South Beach, Coconut Grove, Shark Valley, etc.


Miami is beautiful. I took one of those tour bus that takes you around the city. Miami feels so different and it's not even far from here but it definitely has its own atmosphere that I love lol. Got to see South Beach and a lot of beautiful spots. The only time I went there was when I use to go clubbing a lot with some friends and also to see Heat games but never really seen the entire city until that little tour I took.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

